
Ask HN: Graph of Projects by License on GitHub? (MIT/BSD/GPL/etc.) - yodon
Has anyone plotted a graph of license usage over time on Github? I&#x27;d love to know for example whether GPL has gained or lost in popularity in the past five or ten years, whether MIT or BSD is more popular, and such.
======
yodon
For anyone searching on this, a couple days after I asked my question here the
register published some data on this question [0]. They report copyleft
licensing of open source projects fell from 60% in 2012 to 33% in 2019. The
percentage of copyleft projects continues to fall the ratio appear to be
leveling off towards perhaps 25% copyleft (GPL-like) and 75% permissive (MIT-
like).

[0]
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/17/mit_apache_versus_g...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/17/mit_apache_versus_gpl/)

